# Viper Winch contactor help



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Viper is all out of 4 pin winch contactors and I need one.

Any idea what, where or how I can repair until they come in or find another option?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You can use anyone. I don't remember the site but I had found the for 29 bucks. I am in the need for one too.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Motoalliance has them in stock. Website was showing the 8 pin for mine and those they are out of stock.

Ordered!!


----------

